# mne



## ataraxy3

Can "mne" mean "my" also?

Thanks!


----------



## bibax

No. *Mne* means

1. gen. and acc. of the personal pronoun *já* (= I), e.g. mne se neptej, udělej to pro mne;

2. he rubs/kneads, is rubbing/kneading (inf. *mnouti*), e.g. mne si oči;


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Ataraxy3. 
No. Written like that, it's the genitive or accusative case of já - I.  If you can tell us why you're asking the question, i.e. you've seen or heard the word in a particular construction in Czech and you think it's been translated as "my", we will be able to be more helpful.


----------



## dvoriner

Nenapadá mě jediný příklad, kdy by "mne" mohlo znament "můj / moje / má".


----------



## werrr

It may happen that English construction with possessive pronouns translates into Czech construction with personal pronouns. A typical example are references to body parts.


----------

